
Upwork – a freelancer’s paradise - knivets
http://knivets.com/blog/upwork-a-freelancers-paradise/
======
howfun
That was very informative. I was thinking about upwork, but now I will look at
other options. Are there better sites? Why would upeork be considered
monopoly?

~~~
knivets
Well, I'm not 100% sure if it's a monopoly because there is still
freelancer.com, but I can't say anything about it.

------
mike503
Why does the post call it a paradise when it seems to be everything but?

Is the title sarcastic?

